# A Member! :) :)



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just been Welcomed to the NMC!   
My year book and stuff should be here in the next few days 

Really excited 

Been looking for my shed, soooo all I need to do is find my first mice, fingers crossed my year book will help with that


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the NMC!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

And a welcome from me too 

All I can advise is get to a show, its the best way to see the varieties, meet the breeders and make contacts for getting the stock you want. Friendly folk are us mouse folk.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou both


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I am currently tho only non-feeder breeder that I know of on PR how could I benefit from joining??


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

welcome  the nmc is a great place to learn about mice and obtain great breeding stock


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I dont have the money o import


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

But you have emergency mouse money right?
Extra money should always be at hand for a just incase problem.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

OK I got my year book and stuff  
But I'm confused about how to get in contact with breeders, I can see the stud names but I can't find websites for those members 

Am I being completely dumb?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

most don't have websites and you will have to contact those members via there contact details like phone or emale


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is where subscribing to the magazine pays off.The show reports are in there and you can see who is actively exhibiting and winning .


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> most don't have websites and you will have to contact those members via there contact details like phone or emale


Ok will do Thankyou


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

SarahC said:


> this is where subscribing to the magazine pays off.The show reports are in there and you can see who is actively exhibiting and winning .


Thanks  I'm going to subscribe on Tuesday when I've got a few extra pennies


----------

